

Can Alex bring Linux to the masses? - marklittlewood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/rorycellanjones/2010/02/can_alex_bring_linux_to_the_ma.html

======
Roridge
Argh... it really bugs me that the BBC have a Geek Technology reporter who has
a self confessed Non-geek background, and uses his Son to help him formulate
his opinions.

Talk about BBC just handing out jobs to anyone!

